
Ask HN: Couldn't HN Submit say a link was already submitted even if title gt 80? - chris-at
Could HN Submit tell me if a link was already submitted before asking me to shorten the title to 80 chars?
======
DrScump
1) do you _read_ HN, and if so, did you see it posted in the last couple of
days? Or if not, did you use the search box at the bottom of every page (other
than Submit itself) to see?

Title-matching is not useful dupe detection, since submitters can (and are
encouraged to) change titles if the original title is not suitable.

URL matching as dupe detection only works if it is an unadorned URL without
added parameters or phony fragment identifiers (like medium or signalvnoise).

------
gus_massa
For this kind of questions, it's better to email dang ( hn@ycombinator.com )
directly to get a faster answer, sometimes the thread like this are unnoticed.

I think it's possible. I guess it's just exchanging the order of two `if`, but
in similar cases I prefer to put the faster condition first, because the other
involves searching the "db"[0].

[0] Note: If they didn't change the architecture, the "db" is actually a bunch
of text files.

~~~
chris-at
thanks!

